# My 25G planted guppy tank



## PeteAce (Oct 23, 2010)

Here's my first attempt on a planted tank. Mostly low light plants (only 20w). I have about 20 male and female guppies, very few trumpet snails and red cherry shrimps in it. The breeding box has some 50+ guppy fry, waiting for a new home.

Thanks to CRS Fan for giving me some of his guppies and plants.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Tank looks great Pete! And Stuart rocks 'eh , he hooked me up with some plants too when i got some flame moss from him. He's actually the reason I got the interest in shrimp lol Anyway looks great & good luck with the guppy fries  lol


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Really nice looking tank! 
Stuart is the source of many of my plants, too. What would we do without him?
(Plastic probably)


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Great looking planted tank, and wow a lot of baby guppies....good for you...way to go....


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

wow you tank looks awesome, good job on the planting. Keep us posted with the growth and any fun updates.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Tank looks really nice, u did a good good


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

nice guppy tank... i have some of stuart's plants in my guppy fry tank as well  congrats on the fry


----------



## slipstream (Apr 25, 2010)

Pretty good looking guppy tank.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

slipstream said:


> Pretty good looking guppy tank.


The guppies were all delivered by a female Moscow Blue I got from you, Chris. There are several generations now ! I gave all of them to peteace to start up his tank.

Have fun, Pete (they don't call guppies 'millions fish' without reason !


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

nice looking tank u got there and great picture. and I agree, with out CRS FAN this forum wont be the same. but just a heads up, ur narrow leaf fern shouldn't be planted in the substrate like that but if thats how u like it just make sure the rhizome is above the substrate or else they will rot for sure sooner or later...thanks


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

very cool
my planted shrimp tank looks like total garbage in comparison lol
i dont have a knack for planting stuff underwater


----------



## PeteAce (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone!  
Thanks for the heads up Bien, I didn't know, now they should begin to look better. Those hornworts grow so fast, pretty soon I'll have all 3 of my tanks filled with them.



Bien Lim said:


> nice looking tank u got there and great picture. and I agree, with out CRS FAN this forum wont be the same. but just a heads up, ur narrow leaf fern shouldn't be planted in the substrate like that but if thats how u like it just make sure the rhizome is above the substrate or else they will rot for sure sooner or later...thanks


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

that tank is looking real nice Pete...


----------

